# Rashad Evans hate.....



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

please explain, because I was in the bar last night and some comrades got into a mma discussion. Almost everybody was anti-Rashad Evans. Many had different reasons, but the 2 common themes where "I dont like his showboating" and "his fights are boring". 

Interesting.....I personally have seen all but 2 of Rashad Evans fights and I have never seen him do half the "show boating" of a Crazy Horse Bennett or Clay Guida (the latter of which everybody seems to love)

Secondly...in terms of "boring" fights....ummm...this Michael Bisping, Forrest Griffin and Spencer Fisher have a high percentage of vapid matches under their belt, yet I dont hear 1/7 of the criticism when it comes to their careers.


so please explain....why is Rashad Evans this hated, disrespected man?


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Simple....it's all a matter of opinion. Also there are different levels of boring. I personally think the more Rashad improves his overall game the less "boring" his fights are because he relies on his wrestling much less. Also I didn't really care for his showboating at first but that may just be the way he moves and how can you complain when he ktfo Liddell in such devastating fashion. I've never really thought of Bisping, Griffin, or Fisher as boring and I don't really recall Clay Guida showboating much but like I said it's all just a matter of opinion.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

when was the last boring rashad fight? it's been so long


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been bored by Rashad once or twice, and I have been annoyed by Rashad once or twice, but the man beautifully KO'd an MMA legend in Chuck Lidell, and now Rashad Evans enjoys my full respect as a fan. His KO of Chuck was one of the most brutal I have ever seen, his game plan was perfectly executed, and I am looking forward to seeing his next fight.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

As his skills are constantly improving, I am liking him more and more. I hated him because he was boring and he came off as a showboating asshole. But he's only getting better and it's gonna be hard to hate him while he keeps getting better.


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

I think the "show-boating" argument is b.s. but from what fights that I have seen him I have found him somewhat boring(sans his fights with lidell and salmon). That being said I do still believe that he hasn't reached his full potential of becoming a good, complete, -and dare I say- an exciting fighter whose fights I would be generally be interested in seeing.

But for now, I could really give a **** about rashad evans.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Yo, I notice a lot of hate for Rashad all the time. But most people don't have a valid reason. Most of em are just bitter, they can't get past that 1 round of 1 fight where Rashad did his dance on Mike Whitehead (It was him right?) I mean, think about it, although he was in the wrong, Mike Whitehead was talking a loooooot of head before the fight. No one gave him a chance. So in the middle of the beating, he toyed with him, dancing around and stuff.

Any time after that, he's not arrogant or anything. Or should I say, not more arrogant then the next guy. Chuck Liddell was talking like he already beat Rashad before the fight, AND the UFC was making plans for Rashad's downfall. But when Rashad opens his mouth, he's a cocky asshole?

Like I said, more Rashad hate stems from bitterness.

And new Rashad, when he uses his striking, is not boring. Like Aaronyman said, when was his last boring fight? A while ago... a loooong while ago.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Simple, he KTFO Chuck Liddell, who was supposed to ream him and get his belt back. Every casual MMA fan loves Chuck. So now, people are finding reasons to hate Rashad. The boring argument isn't valid anymore, his style has evolved tremendously and he finishes guys consistently and brutally. And his showboating is far less than many others.

Same reason a lotta people hate Brock, because he beat Captain America.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Cuz hes black.


All jokes aside now(or not.. depends who you are..), i dont like Rashad either, but hes a solid fighter, and nobody can deny that.. hes very well rounded, hes quick, agile, and strong, anywhere.

I guess the reason why i dont like him is that when hes standing, he never pushes the fight too much, he prefers to wait and counter with his quick strikes.. but i def dont have him on my hate list, i just dont particularly like him.. as for boring, well i guess he fights safe, he dont mind winning a decision for sure.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Split said:


> Cuz hes black.
> 
> 
> All jokes aside now(or not.. depends who you are..), i dont like Rashad either, but hes a solid fighter, and nobody can deny that.. hes very well rounded, hes quick, agile, and strong, anywhere.
> ...


That's a valid reason! We need more of these! I may not agree, but I can respect that! Good eye


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

about your footer:



Split said:


> Bring back knees to the ground.. Give me good arguments for not having them for crying out loud.



Knees to the ground are stupid because you'll just hurt your own knee and the ground really don't feel the pain


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

I dont like rashad because he's a showboater, and because he ktfo liddell(one of my fav fighters) who really, really needed to win that fight


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

jeremy202 said:


> I dont like rashad because he's a showboater, and because he ktfo liddell(one of my fav fighters) who really, really needed to win that fight


Show me (or tell) examples where he was showboating outside of the TUF series.

And... knocking out your opponent sounds like the smart thing to do... so... I don't blame him for that. And you shouldn't either.

Are you mad at Rashad for knocking him out? Or Chuck for getting knocked out?


----------



## Gutz (Aug 16, 2008)

I think he's a good fighter, but his fighting style is just annoying. I wouldn't call it showboating, its more of baiting someone to open up by having a seizure on purpose. I guess he's just loved to be hated on.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Around my town, its definately because he's black, KOed Chuck, and is from Michigan...sad as it is. And he was kinda boring for a lil while too, not anymore, but people remember what they wanna remember.

My first post on this site was bitching about his fight with Stephan Bonnar. I've liked him since the Lambert fight, hated him before that. Mostly cuz his skin is black though.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

I dont like him because he was a horribly boring wrestler. That said I always respected his ability and was impressed with his K.O. of Chuck.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Idk why people hate on Rashad Evans. He's young, talented, and is going to be real big in this sport. I don't see the showboating, and disliking a professional fighter because people find their fights to be boring is ridiculous. And even more ridiculous is disliking him because he KO'd someone's favorite fighter (Chuck Liddell).


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I dislike Rashad because he's cocky and overrated IMO. The way he talks you'd think he was some wrecking machine but aside from a very nice KO of Chuck and a knocking out a can after finally catching him with the same sloppy head kick he'd been throwing all night most of his other fights haven't really impressed me. 

He won close decisions over Bonnar, Hoger and Bisping. These aren't top level 205ers. Combined with a draw against Tito (who hasn't had a good win for years) and I can't see how a lot of people think he's the second best LHW in the world.

Oh and he calls himself Sugar.


----------



## boondoxaint (Apr 9, 2008)

i can honestly say that iv'e been in his corner since i seen him perform in the tuf series. he started out in wrestling like myself and had a below average stand up game like i had. tlking shit in a fight just comes with the territory as a fighter. ok so he show-boats a lil but who hasn't? as long as he doesn't call himself invincable then i'll continue to cheer for him. he's gotten alot better in his stand-up game but still needs to work on his stamina. i think it's due in part to muscle mass. larger framed guys seem to gas alot faster due to needing more ox to properly feed the muscles. anywho, he always shos respect to a fighter after each fight so i think that makes the pre-fight shit talking moot. 


do some people not like him because he's black?? perhaps.

hell, i could name a few "other than white" guys who don't get the shine they deserve no matter how talented they are but i think it has more to do with the public not being interested , thus not having drawing potential. and sure, i'm pretty aware that the spider gets more than enough camera time but he's not seen as a black dude. that goes for most dark skinned brazilians in mma. now don't get it twisted and think i'm calling racisim in mma. it's more about drawing potential than anything. it just takes more for some to get the recognition deserved than others regardless of how good they are. two examples? kimbo and lyoto mash. both polar opposites. machita has an impressive record and is more than worthy of a tittle shot but since some people don't like his stand-offish fighting style, he's not much of a draw as someone with a less than impressive record who has a tinacious style of fighting like kimbo. kimbo draws more crowds but lyoto is the better fighter.

do some people not like hime cause he ko'd their favorite fighter? no doubt. but give respect where it's due. rashad is a good fighter with the potential to be a great fighter and i'm looking foward to watching the rest of his career.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Sekou said:


> Secondly...in terms of "boring" fights....ummm...this Michael Bisping, Forrest Griffin and Spencer Fisher have a high percentage of vapid matches under their belt, yet I dont hear 1/7 of the criticism when it comes to their careers.


Spencer Fisher...vapid??? :dunno:
I don't think I've ever seen a fight with Spencer that he didn't get after it the whole entire fight.


----------



## boondoxaint (Apr 9, 2008)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Sekou said:
> 
> 
> > Secondly...in terms of "boring" fights....ummm...this Michael Bisping, Forrest Griffin and Spencer Fisher have a high percentage of vapid matches under their belt, yet I dont hear 1/7 of the criticism when it comes to their careers.
> ...


----------



## bobbo330 (May 27, 2007)

I can honestly say that the only hate that I have towards Rashad stems from his wife's insatiable screaming whenever he wins a fight. I watch his fights and am impressed with his skill set which seems to get better with each fight but I cannot for the life of me cheer for him for the sheer fact that I don't want to hear his wife screaming blooby murder in the background every time he wins.

I think he needs to get KTFO just once so that his wife shuts up. Once that happens I will jump on the Sugar bandwagon :thumb02:.

-Bobbo


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I think a lot of people who say that they "hate" Rashad just say it without thinking it through. Either that or they're just really big Liddell fans.

His showboating on TUF probably sticks in people's minds too. Man, he was a big douche on that show.

I've never really liked Rashad as a fighter but gotta admit that he's improved and still carries an unblemished record. Hoepfully Forrest will put an end to that!


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

anyone who uses showboating as a reason doesnt really know why they dislike him.. their following the trend or they dont like him because he's black but won't say it.. showboating? thats a good one seriously..


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I dislike Rashad because he comes off as cocky.

After he beat Lidell he was asked if he was surprised by Lidell's punching power. I'm paraphrasing a bit, but his response was:

"Chuck hit me and I was like... That's it!?"

He didn't say Chuck never landed flush. Instead he implies that one of the hardest hitters in the UFC hit him with all he had and he was taken aback by the weakness in his punches.

He also claimed that people didn't like him because he is black.

These are just two examples of why I dislike Rashad. But he's a solid fighter and I think he will womp Griffin.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Cheef_Reef said:


> anyone who uses showboating as a reason doesnt really know why they dislike him.. their following the trend or they *dont like him because he's black but won't say it*.. showboating? thats a good one seriously..


People don't seem to dislike Rampage or Anderson Silva for being black.

Hmmmmmm.... :confused02:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

He's not sweet enough to be sugar, and his record isn't as good as it appears on paper imo.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> I dislike Rashad because he comes off as cocky.
> 
> After he beat Lidell he was asked if he was surprised by Lidell's punching power. I'm paraphrasing a bit, but his response was:
> 
> ...



This is what has annoyed me in the past with Rashad, but I don't dislike him, just annoyed with some of the comments he has said in the past.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

God some people are ridiculous. 

Just because other people don't like a fighter that you do it must be racism right? Wrong, me disliking Rashad has nothing to do with the fact that he's black and the fact that people even bring it up is just pathetic IMO.


----------



## BASF (Jun 12, 2008)

As a couple of people have said, him using Ray Robinson's nickname is what has me dislike him. It was the same for me with Ray Leonard. Ray Robinson was a phenomal fighter with no weaknesses in his game. While Evans has improved quite a bit in the last few years, he still hasn't earned that nickname.


----------



## Forever Fan (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree with you ~ alot of good fighters like to showboat. I used to love hearing Tito talking smack before a fight, it's all part of the game.

As far as Rashad goes, I have watched him since his days on Ultimate Fighter and I am always excited to hear when he is fighting.

Rashad has a fan in me.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I never even knew Rashad was black.

I honestly hate showboating and people who come off as a cocky, but some reason either I unintentionally ignore it with him or just don't catch it. I am a huge fan of the dude either way.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sekou said:


> please explain, because I was in the bar last night and some comrades got into a mma discussion. Almost everybody was anti-Rashad Evans. Many had different reasons, but the 2 common themes where "I dont like his showboating" and "his fights are boring".
> 
> Interesting.....I personally have seen all but 2 of Rashad Evans fights and I have never seen him do half the "show boating" of a Crazy Horse Bennett or Clay Guida (the latter of which everybody seems to love)
> 
> ...


wait do you really think Forrest and Spencer have had boring fights?
cause i really can't think of one fight that either of those guys have been in that have been boring


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

other "cocky" and/or arrognat fighters:

Jens Pulver (who I like)

Matt Hughes

Frank Mir

Tito (his arrogance is just plain overt)


yet I see none of these fighters catch half the hate that Rashad does.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't root for him, but I don't dislike him either. I don't think he is near as cocky as some.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> God some people are ridiculous.
> 
> Just because other people don't like a fighter that you do it must be racism right? Wrong, me disliking Rashad has nothing to do with the fact that he's black and the fact that people even bring it up is just pathetic IMO.



no I wouldnt scream "racism" from the gate....but honestly I have noticed slight discomfort in people whenever the champ of any sport looks different than them.

both times when Chuck got tko'ed (Rampage and Rashad) Ive seen entire bars/eating establishments vacate before the ref even raised their hand, LOL


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sekou said:


> no I wouldnt scream "racism" from the gate....but honestly I have noticed slight discomfort in people whenever the champ of any sport looks different than them.
> 
> both times when Chuck got tko'ed (Rampage and Rashad) Ive seen entire bars/eating establishments vacate before the ref even raised their hand, LOL


Maybe that's because Chucks a very popular fighter (especially amongst casual fans). 

A lot of people don't like Sylvia for the same reasons. Is that racism?? Ali and Tyson were really popular champions as is A Silva so I don't see where you're coming from TBH.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

i dont mind Rashad i think he will beat griffin


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> I dislike Rashad because he comes off as cocky.
> 
> After he beat Lidell he was asked if he was surprised by Lidell's punching power. I'm paraphrasing a bit, but his response was:
> 
> ...


Agreed. Rashad bounced off the cage when Chuck actually hit him in the first round.

Forrest is going to submit him or outpoint Rashad to a UD.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't stand that he looks like he's knocked out standing for 90% of his fights but never falls over.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sekou said:


> please explain, because I was in the bar last night and some comrades got into a mma discussion. Almost everybody was anti-Rashad Evans. Many had different reasons, but the 2 common themes where "I dont like his showboating" and "his fights are boring".
> 
> Interesting.....I personally have seen all but 2 of Rashad Evans fights and I have never seen him do half the "show boating" of a Crazy Horse Bennett or Clay Guida (the latter of which everybody seems to love)
> 
> ...


 Well i have never seen a boring fight in Spencer Fisher or Forrest Griffin so im not too sure what your talking about. Micheal Bisping more of his fights are exciting then lame... only fight i can think of where i was bored was the Rashad Fight. Im not too sure about Clay Guidas showboating, iv never seen him do it but i dont care for the guy too much so your probably right, he does showboat.



Aaronyman said:


> when was the last boring rashad fight? it's been so long


 Tito Ortiz... which was uhhh 3 fights ago and Micheal Bisping which was 2 fights ago. The only reason the Chuck Liddel fight was exciting was because Chuck chased him and Rashad got that SWEEET knockout. So 90% of the fight Chuck made exciting and Rashad made the other 10% exciting.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Villian said:


> it's racism most UFC fans dont like him cuz he's black and thats that.


Get back under your bridge quick, ther's some goats trying to cross and they're Shogun fans who hate Rashad.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Villian said:


> why do you hate rashad?


Same as everyone else, cos he's black and that's that.

Seriously though if you look back a couple of pages I said I _dislike_ Rashad cos I find most of his fights boring and he hasn't earned the right to be as cocky as he is IMO. I don't like the fact that he calls himself Sugar and his head movement's really annoying.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Villian said:


> yes but they dominated other blacks, so it wasn't an issue.


Yep
Im sure someone will be able to read under the lines of what i said and come to the cunclusion im a racist and hate him cause of his Skin Color LOL. Us white people are jus the devil huh??? Jackasses....


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Villian said:


> No jackass white people rule :cool04:












I've encouraged him enough.

Edit: BTW Villian your neg reps don't count while your in the red so don't bother next time.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> I've encouraged him enough.
> 
> Edit: BTW Villian your neg reps don't count while your in the red so don't bother next time.


yep they just show up blue.

Edit: is there an ignore list on this site?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I guess my question is:

what does Rashad Evans have to do to prove he is a formidable fighter?


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sekou said:


> I guess my question is:
> 
> what does Rashad Evans have to do to prove he is a formidable fighter?


KOing Chuck doesn't make Rashad "formidable" IMO especially when he's fought to several split decisions with mid-tier fighters and a 185er and drew against Tito.

Rashad's a good fighter no doubt about it but he's not the second best 205er in the world, not even close.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> KOing Chuck doesn't make Rashad "formidable" IMO especially when he's fought to several split decisions with mid-tier fighters and a 185er and drew against Tito.
> 
> Rashad's a good fighter no doubt about it but he's not the second best 205er in the world, not even close.


Do you feel the same way about Forrest?


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd like to see Rashad totally dominate and beat up an A list fighter for a while, then finish them in impressive fashion. As impressive as the Chuck KO was, he was swinging wild when he did it and Chuck was pretty much unscathed until that point.

I've seen his control, and i've seen his power.....but ive never seen him dominate someone at the top level.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Pretty much all of Rashad's fight are boring. Him vs. Liddell was a terrible fight up until the nasty KO. He's boring to watch and tends to come up with some sweet KO's. He dances around like a fool, makes funny faces and has very boring gameplans.

Unfortunately he wins with gameplans like this.

All of those reasons are why I don't like Rashad...oh ya and tell his wife to shut her trap if he wins again, you don't hear anyone else's wife acting like a lunatic when their husband wins.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

demoman993 said:


> Pretty much all of Rashad's fight are boring. Him vs. Liddell was a terrible fight up until the nasty KO. He's boring to watch and tends to come up with some sweet KO's. He dances around like a fool, makes funny faces and has very boring gameplans.
> 
> Unfortunately he wins with gameplans like this.
> 
> All of those reasons are why I don't like Rashad...oh ya and tell his wife to shut her trap if he wins again, you don't hear anyone else's wife acting like a lunatic when their husband wins.



wow...thats rather childish


I see GSP running around the ring, doing back flips after his fight and dressing up like a samurai....but he is heralded as the second coming.


anyways....in terms of gameplan...Rashad Evans reminds me more of a boxer. Stick and move, bob and weave.....I guess people want none of that, lol


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Buckingham said:


> Do you feel the same way about Forrest?


he beat the #1 205er in the world in two straight fights
how does that not make him a formidable opponent?


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sekou said:


> wow...thats rather childish
> 
> 
> *I see GSP running around the ring, doing back flips after his fight and dressing up like a samurai....but he is heralded as the second coming.
> ...


the difference is GSP does backflips after he wins a fight
he doesnt showboat during a fight, especially in close split decisions like rashad did

he doesnt do it too much anymore thank god but he still left a bad taste in my mouth after TUF

Edit: sorry for the double post


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Rashad is the racist. 

Not me.


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

nevrsummr13 said:


> the difference is GSP does backflips after he wins a fight
> he doesnt showboat during a fight, especially in close split decisions like rashad did
> 
> he doesnt do it too much anymore thank god but he still left a bad taste in my mouth after TUF
> ...


When in the hell does he showboat during a fight, outside of TUF. I'd like examples rather then saying, "He showboats all the time" That's not a valid argument and it's rather generalized.

Leaving a bad taste is fine, but I want some freakin examples of this "showboating" you speak of during the fight.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

simtom said:


>




AAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


I love it :thumb02:

edit: maybe he's hearing some System of a Down in his head, lol


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> When in the hell does he showboat during a fight, outside of TUF. I'd like examples rather then saying, "He showboats all the time" That's not a valid argument and it's rather generalized.
> 
> Leaving a bad taste is fine, but I want some freakin examples of this "showboating" you speak of during the fight.


dude did you even read what i said
i said that he hasnt really done it since TUF
but all i can think of is exactly whats happening in that gif
and thats why i DISLIKE rashad


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

nevrsummr13 said:


> dude did you even read what i said
> i said that he hasnt really done it since TUF
> but all i can think of is exactly whats happening in that gif
> and thats why i DISLIKE rashad


So... 1 moment in his past, that he apologized for, is the reason when you dislike him?

Aight that's coo.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

nevrsummr13 said:


> he beat the #1 205er in the world in two straight fights
> how does that not make him a formidable opponent?


Just a question. His win against Page was a split decision and controversial win(Forrest won imo). The ranking doesn't mean everything because it's about timing sometimes. If Rashard would have fought Chuck before Rampage then he would have KO the the champ, and now if he dominate shogun it should be the same huge deal as when Forrest did it.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

nevrsummr13 said:


> he beat the #1 205er in the world in two straight fights
> how does that not make him a formidable opponent?


Forrest is the most underrated fighter in the world...even if he is number 1. People don't seem to realise that he is one of the most complete fighters in the world


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I like rashad ok, I think he ko's or decisions forest fairly easily. He's pretty fast for a 205'er


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

nevrsummr13 said:


> dude did you even read what i said
> i said that he hasnt really done it since TUF
> but all i can think of is exactly whats happening in that gif
> and thats why i DISLIKE rashad


Shinya Aoki is one of the biggest assholes in the sport. I notice he's one of your favorite fighters. I also noticed your a Scrubs fan, and I commend you for that.


----------



## Captain Stupid (Feb 3, 2008)

I dislike Rashad for a number of reasons - some more trivial than others but here goes...

Calling himself "sugar"... almost as bad as calling yourself the american psycho... please...

Boring fighter - Apart from brutal knockouts he really doesn't try to finish fights. I get the shits with fighters who don't try to finish. At least Chuck - who a lot of guys are talking about on the subject, win or lose he doesn't really go for a decision. If you wan't to be a draw on the main stage you have to be exciting. Same goes for Machida. Whats his record? 14 - 0 or something? How many of them were referee's decision? I can only think of 2 that weren't ( i could be wrong though.)

Cocky - Downright disrespectful to be dancing in the ring. His behaviour on TUF wasn't the greatest and generally speaking he comes of sounding like a dumbass...

Racism? - Please! My fav fighter is RAMPAGE! GO KILL WANDY! WAR!


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Captain Stupid said:


> Same goes for Machida. Whats his record? 14 - 0 or something? How many of them were referee's decision? I can only think of 2 that weren't ( i could be wrong though.)


 Most of his fights do go to decisions, but he has finished 5 fights. Most notably over Rich Franklin and Sokoudjou.


The real question is, if Rashaad cut to 185, could he take the belt from Silva? I like his chances.


----------



## Captain Stupid (Feb 3, 2008)

Darkgecko said:


> Most of his fights do go to decisions, but he has finished 5 fights. Most notably over Rich Franklin and Sokoudjou.
> 
> 
> The real question is, if Rashaad cut to 185, could he take the belt from Silva? I like his chances.


Oh sorry i was referring to Rashad's record not Machida's.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> *Shinya Aoki is one of the biggest assholes in the sport.* I notice he's one of your favorite fighters. I also noticed your a Scrubs fan, and I commend you for that.



what?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Captain Stupid said:


> I dislike Rashad for a number of reasons - some more trivial than others but here goes...
> 
> Calling himself "sugar"... almost as bad as calling yourself the american psycho... please...



no offense...but the word "sugar" is used in a different context in African American culture.

just thought I'd let you know, lol


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

randyspankstito said:


> I like rashad ok, I think he ko's or decisions forest fairly easily. He's pretty fast for a 205'er



look at his build closely...he has the same build as Mike Tyson. That aids to his speed


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

it also aids his size disadvantage
Forrest is 4 inches taller
i realize chuck had 3 inches on him
but he only had a one inch reach advantage in that fight i believe

does anyone know what Forrest's reach is?


----------



## Captain Stupid (Feb 3, 2008)

Sekou said:


> no offense...but the word "sugar" is used in a different context in African American culture.
> 
> just thought I'd let you know, lol


Could you explain it then?:dunno:


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sekou said:


> no offense...but the word "sugar" is used in a different context in African American culture.
> 
> just thought I'd let you know, lol


Haha what context is that?? :confused02:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Its simple, evans as a fighter has become superb, however as a person he lacks Charisma/personality which is needed to endear himself to fans, he reminds of Tim Sylvia in that regard.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> Haha what context is that?? :confused02:



first off...are you European?

if so, it might be difficult for you to comprehend, lol. Not demoting your intellect, just the world perspective might be a little different


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sekou said:


> first off...are you European?
> 
> if so, it might be difficult for you to comprehend, lol. Not demoting your intellect, just the world perspective might be a little different


Alright, nice way to reply without answering the question.

And yeah cos I'm european I must think that by calling himsel Sugar then Rashad means he tastes great in a cup of tea.:dunno:

I don't think it's a stupid nickname at all but as great a boxer as Ray Leonard was I'm still unsure on whether he earned the right to use Robinsons nickname so I certainly don't think Rashad has.

It's like if someone decided to call themselves "The Iceman" or "The Axe Murderer" it would piss people off, obviously those names are a lot more specific but you can see where I'm coming from surely.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> Alright, nice way to reply without answering the question.
> 
> And yeah cos I'm european I must think that


I stopped reading after this, lol


sorry to hear you are "angry" at his nickname, LMAO


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sekou said:


> I stopped reading after this, lol
> 
> 
> sorry to hear you are "angry" at his nickname, LMAO


Yeah you must have better things to do than read my response... like taking the time to quote it and write a silly little reply.

You asked why people didn't like Rashad and tried to say it was due to racism of some sort. 

I, and several others told you exactly why we didn't like him and how it didn't in any way have anything to do with racism to which you reply with smartass comments like the last one.

You obviously have no intelligent or mature thoughts on this matter and were trying to either provoke a response from any actual racists or simply stir up a little controversy.

People have different opinons on thing especially something as trivial as which fighters they like or dislike so instead of desperately trying to claw at the cheapest excuse for people not liking a fighter that you do why don't you grow up and realise that everyone who disagrees with you doesn't have to have something inherently wrong with them.

Damn, just realised how much I'm ranting at what is probably at least a semi-troll. Why do I always get dragged into threads that I don't even really care about??:confused03:


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

"sugar" is used in the context of "sugar daddy"... you know, like a friend with benefits, except for black girls.Thats what "sugar" means in this context.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

jeremy202 said:


> "sugar" is used in the context of "sugar daddy"... you know, like a friend with benefits, except for black girls.Thats what "sugar" means in this context.


a sugar daddy isn't a friend with benifits.

a sugar daddy is a guy a girl ****s so he'll pay her rent and bills.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

69nites said:


> a sugar daddy isn't a friend with benifits.
> 
> a sugar daddy is a guy a girl ****s so he'll pay her rent and bills.


Quoted for truth. 

I don't quite think that's why Rashad calls himself Sugar. Then again maybe that's why his wife cheers so loud for him, she wants that KO of the night bonus.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I love how Sekou still hasn't shared his wonderful knowledge of why Rashad (a dude from the U.S.) has the nickname Sugar.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Even though Sekou is kinda pissin me off, I'm going to tell you what "Sugar" means..

It just means he's sweet, like sugar. He's moves flow, and like... he's smooth and stuff.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Split said:


> what?


He is an asshole. He's disrespectful and cocky as hell. Awesome fighter though I love the guy. Actually 4 out of the 5 guys in my sig are known for being assholes. Martin Kampmann is the only nice guy down there lol, just noticed that.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Rashad Evans IMO isn't an excting fighter but some people don't know the difference between a guy who isn't exactly exciting or a guy who is boring.

Also he's hated because a lot of people I think made their minds up about him and now won't change them.


----------



## Captain Stupid (Feb 3, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Even though Sekou is kinda pissin me off, I'm going to tell you what "Sugar" means..
> 
> It just means he's sweet, like sugar. He's moves flow, and like... he's smooth and stuff.


Sorry but for a top level fighter who has only finished 2 opponents, he's hardly earn't the right to call himself "sugar". The least he could do is be original with a nickname. Not steal one from one of the greatest boxers of all time. Damn next he'll be Comparing himself to mike Tyson and calling himself "Iron Rashad Evans".


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

I dislike Rashad for a few reasons:

1. He has had an easy road to contendership than many others. He's beaten an aging Lidell. So what? There is a long list of fighters that would give Rashad huge problems. Sokki, Machida, Thiago Silva, Wandy etc. 

2. Rashad isn't an exciting fighter. He relies on Greg Jackson to devise effective gameplans and he robotically executes them. Does he have any BJJ?

3. Lacks credibility. Probably a combination of the first two but I have yet to see Rashad prove that he is a fighter. He's had a combination of easy or fluky victories.


I can't wait to see Rashad pinned under someone, getting bloodied up, out of earshot from Jackson and clueless to the escape.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm gonna assume that it was you who neg repped me without leaving your name as you seem to be fairly negative towards the Rashad hate.
What is childish is screaming at the top of your lungs for 4-5 minutes after the KO constantly. If my wife did that I would be totally pissed at her. It's one thing to be happy about winning a fight but it's another thing to make a spectacle of winning the fight and making sure that everyone in the building knows that you're happy.



Sekou said:


> wow...thats rather childish
> 
> 
> I see GSP running around the ring, doing back flips after his fight and dressing up like a samurai....but he is heralded as the second coming.
> ...


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

demoman993 said:


> I'm gonna assume that it was you who neg repped me without leaving your name as you seem to be fairly negative towards the Rashad hate.
> What is childish is screaming at the top of your lungs for 4-5 minutes after the KO constantly. If my wife did that I would be totally pissed at her. It's one thing to be happy about winning a fight but it's another thing to make a spectacle of winning the fight and making sure that everyone in the building knows that you're happy.



Im new...I dont know what the hell you are talking about

Negative rep? You represent what you represent, Rasta

LMAO.....getting mad at Toya Evans because her husband won? C'mon now...thats weeeeeiiird. And lets drop the exhaggerated "4-5 minutes" claim...the woman screamed for about 30 seconds:laugh:

*So you would smack your wife if she cheered for you too long?*


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

She was a cheerleader when they were both at Michigan State, she probably can't help being loud. Having said that, unless a fighter's wife is a fighter herself, or trains in hopes of fighting, I don't have the slightest interest in seeing or hearing her.

I think the "showboating" label comes mostly from TUF and Matt Hughes being mad b/c Rashad beat up Mike Whitehead, who was Matt's boy and totally choked in the octagon.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

RushFan said:


> I dislike Rashad for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. He has had an easy road to contendership than many others. He's beaten an aging Lidell. So what? There is a long list of fighters that would give Rashad huge problems. Sokki, Machida, Thiago Silva, Wandy etc.
> 
> ...



1) people keep discrediting his ability because he hasnt faced "big names"...yet at the same time saying he doesnt deserve big names because he has made a name for himself yet...WTF is that???.....You cant have it both ways.

2)Stupid...every fighter has a coach/team that devises a gameplan for them pre-fight. Some fighters stick to it, some dont. Besides, have you watched every interview to make the concolusion that he *ALWAYS *relies on Greg Jacksons planning? What about Winklejohn (boxing coach)? What about his team mates like Jardine and Villasenor influencing him?

3) see #1


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's a part of an interview with Evans:

PDG: You have had a great start your career, undefeated and winning seven out of your eight fights in the UFC; yet it seems that you don't get the press and hype that other undefeated fighters get.
Evans: I used to be uncomfortable with that and let it upset me but it has become soul food for me. That hate makes my soul grow and it helps me to overcome adversity in my life. People just don't like me, whether it's the way I come across or things I say but all I try to do is be myself. Whatever it may be, people just don't like me. So if that's how it's going to be then I'm just going to accept the fact that I am the bad guy and deal with it. I guess I'll just start wearing all black.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Here's a part of an interview with Evans:
> 
> PDG: You have had a great start your career, undefeated and winning seven out of your eight fights in the UFC; yet it seems that you don't get the press and hype that other undefeated fighters get.
> Evans: I used to be uncomfortable with that and let it upset me but it has become soul food for me. That hate makes my soul grow and it helps me to overcome adversity in my life. People just don't like me, whether it's the way I come across or things I say but all I try to do is be myself. Whatever it may be, people just don't like me. So if that's how it's going to be then I'm just going to accept the fact that I am the bad guy and deal with it. I guess I'll just start wearing all black.


if he was smart he'd play it up like Koscheck has and actually become a draw out of it instead of what he currently does, you know making people wish they never had to see him in the cage again.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

things Rashad Evans must do before he gets a milligram of respect:

- KO Forrest Griffin

- become a Buddhist monk

- defeat Lyoto Machida by omoplata in the first round

- never be seen in public with any woman but his wife

- suplex Rich Franklin and break his collarbone

- do Salvation Army "Toys for Tots" promos to please Dana

- defeat Wanderlei Silva by liver kick

then he'll be a respected fighter

:laugh:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I just dont like his goofy head movements and shit and I wanna see some one pop him right while he's doing it......:dunno:

Thought Chuck was gonna put that to rest but........guess Im gonnahave to wait cuz i dont see Him or Forrest finishing the fight so......


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Sekou said:


> things Rashad Evans must do before he gets a milligram of respect:
> 
> - KO Forrest Griffin
> 
> ...


Sadly.. he's probably right.

I'm going to say this. If you think that Rashad is undeserving, and unproven, then you HAVE to say the same thing about Machida. Rashad has a better record against better opponents. Really, the only thing that Machida did better then Rashad on paper is that he beat Tito.

If you hate Rashad... and you dig Machida and think he deserves a title shot... something is wrong with you.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Even though I said I liked him, truth is I would probably have to see how he acts in defeat. I think a true judge of character will come from his response to losing.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Sadly.. he's probably right.
> 
> I'm going to say this. If you think that Rashad is undeserving, and unproven, then you HAVE to say the same thing about Machida. Rashad has a better record against better opponents. Really, the only thing that Machida did better then Rashad on paper is that he beat Tito.
> 
> If you hate Rashad... and you dig Machida and think he deserves a title shot... something is wrong with you.


*Machida Biggest Fights* (imo)

-BJ Penn (although BJ is damn good, lets face it this was 40-50 pounds above his normal weight and he looked sluggish)

-Vernon White (damn good match-up and Vernon probably gave The Dragon his hardest fight next to Tito)

-Soukoudjou (good match-up but Soukoudjou was too slow and couldnt sprawl quick enough)

-Tito (so-so match-up, Tito is getting old and must realize the street brawling days of the UFC are over)



*Rashad Evans Biggest Matches* (imo)

- Brad Imes (good match-up to test Evans for UFC, as Imes is 8 inches taller than Evans and outweighed Evans by 30 pounds)

- Sam Hoger (only man besides Vernon White to really test Machida's strength and endurance. He would pose a good rematch for Rashad)

- Tito (good wrestler vs kickboxing brawler match)

-Chuck (best match-up yet. Knocked out the kickboxing legend with his own signature pucnh)


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I've always liked Rashad _because_ of his pesonality. He seems like a genuine and switched on dude. I admired his heart on TUF. And although I agree his fights havn't always been the most exciting - knocking out chuck and the salmon head-kick more than make up for it.

He's one of those guys on the rise (like forrest) so you don't know how far he can get either. which makes his future fights interesting.

Im going for Rashad in the next one (though i like forrest, who doesnt hehe)


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I still cant believe that guy is angry at Toya Evans for screaming...and adding that to the list of reasons he's hate Rashad, LMAO..


wow...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sekou said:


> I still cant believe that guy is angry at Toya Evans for screaming...and adding that to the list of reasons he's hate Rashad, LMAO..
> 
> 
> wow...


 

Wow....lol have you ever heard her shreiking....I mean it really is pretty obnoxious...loud as all hell and during the entire fight.....every time:thumb02:

Dunno if it would be a reason to hate him he gives me enough but i def have turned the volume off cuz that bitch is that loud!!!!!!!


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Obviously the head movements and the f*** faces he makes in the cage are to distract his opponents. I think its a shame to not like him because of that. But his fights are boring as are Machidas (Im going to be careful not to dis Lyoto here as I got neg repped last time). But they are playing within the set rules and still winning. So we can not like them all we want...they are still in the show.

Sometimes its good to have someone to hate (see my screen name)


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Wow....lol have you ever heard her shreiking....I mean it really is pretty obnoxious...loud as all hell and during the entire fight.....every time:thumb02:
> 
> Dunno if it would be a reason to hate him he gives me enough but i def have turned the volume off cuz that bitch is that loud!!!!!!!


Dude.. did you just call his wife a bitch? I don't care, under any circumstance, that is NOT okay. Even if you are joking.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Dude.. did you just call his wife a bitch? I don't care, under any circumstance, that is NOT okay. Even if you are joking.


 
Your WAY too sensative and btw...........yeah that bitch screams through his whole fight.....get over it!! Its a forum and opinions are welcome.......tbh i was kidding but your way too sensative so we'll have some fun with it....:thumb02:

Sometimes people on the forum will say things like X fighter has shitty stand up...........would that cause you to say...wow I cannot believe you called X's stand up shitty?????? Dont think so....


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Your WAY too sensative and btw...........yeah that bitch screams through his whole fight.....get over it!! Its a forum and opinions are welcome.......tbh i was kidding but your way too sensative so we'll have some fun with it....:thumb02:


I wasn't his wife screaming because at the end of the fight, you see her coming in the Octagon to join Rashad and you can still hear that person screaming in the background. Re-watch it and you'll see what I mean.
I know you were kidding but had to rectify that.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Your WAY too sensative and btw...........yeah that bitch screams through his whole fight.....get over it!! Its a forum and opinions are welcome.......tbh i was kidding but your way too sensative so we'll have some fun with it....:thumb02:
> 
> Sometimes people on the forum will say things like X fighter has shitty stand up...........would that cause you to say...wow I cannot believe you called X's stand up shitty?????? Dont think so....


Well.. A dude called my girlfriend a bitch recently.. and I almost broke his arm.. so I'm still kinda soft. Ignore that aight.

BTW.. I think someone said it was his sister in law or cousin, not his wife. Either or.. I laughed my ass off at it.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Well.. *A dude called my girlfriend a bitch recently.. and I almost broke his arm..* so I'm still kinda soft. Ignore that aight.
> 
> BTW.. I think someone said it was his sister in law or cousin, not his wife. Either or.. I laughed my ass off at it.


Yeah, Stretch Armstrong can be a bastard sometimes, but you cant break his arm, his bjj is off the chart!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Dude.. did you just call his wife a bitch? I don't care, under any circumstance, that is NOT okay. Even if you are joking.





Xerxes said:


> I wasn't his wife screaming because at the end of the fight, you see her coming in the Octagon to join Rashad and you can still hear that person screaming in the background. Re-watch it and you'll see what I mean.
> I know you were kidding but had to rectify that.


 
Well Im not really referencing one particular fight.......Its in every one of his fights...regardless of who it is its really annoying...and there was an interview way back in the day with Sweet n' Low Evans and he said proudly that his wife cheers and screams the loudest cuz she is his number one fan..........maybe her whole side of the fam are sreamers........

dude that called your girl a bitch...deserved it......this platform is a little different........no worries though....:thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Well Im not really referencing one particular fight.......Its in every one of his fights...regardless of who it is its really annoying...and there was an interview way back in the day with Sweet n' Low Evans and he said proudly that his wife cheers and screams the loudest cuz she is his number one fan..........maybe her whole side of the fam are sreamers........
> 
> dude that called your girl a bitch...deserved it......this platform is a little different........no worries though....:thumb02:


It's all good homie. You should have saw it though, it was probably the WORST kimura attempt anyone has ever done. I had it in for like.. 30 seconds, and I was cranking it so bad.. but he couldn't get up.. so we stood there, until someone gave my the tap on the shoulder. It was a disappointing tap.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

RushFan said:


> I dislike Rashad for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. He has had an easy road to contendership than many others. He's beaten an aging Lidell. So what? There is a long list of fighters that would give Rashad huge problems. Sokki, Machida, Thiago Silva, Wandy etc.
> 
> ...


I forgot a couple:

4. Rashad loves a cheap shot. Despite scoring huge and obvious KO's against Salmon and Lidell, Rashad charges in seeking to injure already unconcious opponents. 
Say what you want about fighting to the bell, some fighters have honour and concern for opponents health some don't.

5. Rashad has a real bitchy annoying voice.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Rushfan come on now. After fights like Herring vs Nogueira and others like it you can't blame a fighter for making sure the fight is over.

Some refs like Maz make guys land extra shots before the fight is called.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Cheap shots? You're supposed to keep going until the ref stops the fight. It's not Sugar's fault.

Edit: bbjd7 beat me to it.

I'm not really getting the Rashad hate. I mean, when was his last boring fight? The Bonnar fight? Since then, he has had some exciting showings.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I'm not a Rashad fan but the guy isn't boring. He's just not exciting.

Also Damone maybe it was just me but the Bisping vs Rashad fight is one I disliked when I say it again.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I liked the Bisping fight. I don't know, I can see how someone wouldn't care that much for it, but it wasn't boring. There were some fun stand-up exchanges, and seeing Bisping's improved wrestling was cool. I thought Rashad looked a tad uninspired, but his stand-up looked good in that fight.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I should've been clearer. I didn't dislike the fight as much as I disliked Rashad Evans in that fight.

IDK but he looked IMO bad and wasn't exciting He was getting takendowns but Bisping was standing back up and Bisping's stand up looked to be better then his.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Dude this is a hilarious thread, pretty much everybody is trying to find a way to hate on Rashad.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

RushFan said:


> I forgot a couple:
> 
> 4. Rashad loves a cheap shot. Despite scoring huge and obvious KO's against Salmon and Lidell, Rashad charges in seeking to injure already unconcious opponents.
> Say what you want about fighting to the bell, some fighters have honour and concern for opponents health some don't.
> ...




NOW YOU ARE JUST BEING CATTY


acting like a Lindsey Lohan "Mean Girls" extra...


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

The Legend said:


> Dude this is a hilarious thread, pretty much everybody is trying to find a way to hate on Rashad.


ya know?!?!? LOL


I dont even think Brock or Tito catches this much hate, lol


so far we got:

- dislike of his fighting style

- dislike of his KO over Liddell

-*dislike of his wife *(this one really got me, lol)

-dislike over the reason he gets tomato can fighters

-dislike of his voice (lol)


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

RushFan said:


> 4. Rashad loves a cheap shot. Despite scoring huge and obvious KO's against Salmon and Lidell, Rashad charges in seeking to injure already unconcious opponents.
> Say what you want about fighting to the bell, some fighters have honour and concern for opponents health some don't.


 


oh give me a fukkin break....in that case you must hate Ken Shamrock, Royce Gracie, Tito Ortiz, Pahlo Fihlo, Brock Lesnar, James Irvin, Wanderlei Silva, Gonzaga and Mike Swick


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

RushFan said:


> I forgot a couple:
> 
> 4. Rashad loves a cheap shot. Despite scoring huge and obvious KO's against Salmon and Lidell, Rashad charges in seeking to injure already unconcious opponents.
> Say what you want about fighting to the bell, some fighters have honour and concern for opponents health some don't.
> ...


lol at 4...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I guess it's like Rashad said, people just have misconceptions of him and don't like him, nothing u can do about that. :dunno:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sekou said:


> oh give me a fukkin break....in that case you must hate Ken Shamrock, Royce Gracie, Tito Ortiz, Pahlo Fihlo, Brock Lesnar, James Irvin, Wanderlei Silva, Gonzaga and Mike Swick


 
whats with the triple posts??:dunno: multi quote bud...


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

There is no reason to hate Rashad. He's good and he knows he's good which might piss some people off, but for me, I just enjoy it! If a fighter like....let's say Wandi has his personality, people would be lining behind him. I really, really don't understand the Rashad hate. He talks shit, he backs it up, so what is the big deal?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> There is no reason to hate Rashad. He's good and he knows he's good which might piss some people off, but for me, I just enjoy it! If a fighter like....let's say Wandi has his personality, people would be lining behind him. I really, really don't understand the Rashad hate. He talks shit, he backs it up, so what is the big deal?


 

Cornbread......I believe there has been one or two people in your life that for whatever reason just annoy you....I think thats what this thread is....actually I can say i know thats what it is cuz he annoys me too...


----------



## athrall (Feb 4, 2007)

The way I see it... people tend to like fighters that really stand out in a given category. Although I feel that Rashad is underrated and is actually a well rounded fighter, he doesn't stand out in one certain thing, and it all becomes muddled into "non-exciting". I think he is good but I agree that I am never excited to watch his fights


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> whats with the triple posts??:dunno: multi quote bud...



I post how I post. Im new and I dont know any of that insider stuff ya'll do (and in a way I dont feel like learning how to)


Love,

Sekou


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sekou said:


> I post how I post. Im new and I dont know any of that insider stuff ya'll do (and in a way I dont feel like learning how to)
> 
> 
> Love,
> ...


 

Keep your love to yourself.....Its not inside secrets dude its rules....read them I think its the very 1st rule and i was just tryin to help you out, before a MOD starts to get on you bout it..........If you dont feel like it then thats pretty ignorant and it will lead to you having issues with the mods...........

Just tryin to look out.......:thumb02:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I think the problem is that Evans has poor Charisma, regardless of love/hate etc it boils down to the fact he is a very plain character.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

let it suffice to say, this thread has exposed alot of peoples insecurities.....lol


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sekou said:


> let it suffice to say, this thread has exposed alot of peoples insecurities.....lol


Namely yours.....lol:thumb02:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Sekou said:


> ya know?!?!? LOL
> 
> 
> I dont even think Brock or Tito catches this much hate, lol
> ...


Tito is far more hated then Rashad on here and Brock is about the same or even more.

Also don't double or triple post.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Cornbread......I believe there has been one or two people in your life that for whatever reason just annoy you....I think thats what this thread is....actually I can say i know thats what it is cuz he annoys me too...


Good point. Just wondering about why there are so many people who seem to find him annoying. Don't understand it, not saying it's wrong.


----------

